# YOUTH SEASONS AND AGE 14 FOR NORTH DAKOTA



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

I believe North Dakota has one of the highest minimum ages for hunting deer (14) with a rifle. What do you guys think of it and how do you feel about youth seasons in general.

Myself I think age 14 in North Dakota is probably fine they should have a few years experience handling guns and should have been out with their Dads with out a gun a few years to learn the lay of the land where they hunt deer. There is alot of people out hunting opening weekend in ND and we have one of the best saftey records in the nation I don't know if we want to mess with that.

However I will be taking my son to Montana to hunt deer when he is 12, I know he will be ready and Montana's season is so long they do not have a big concentration of hunters out at one given time.

I do like the youth season in North Dakota I do think it is fair and gives the kids a chance to really have a safe quality hunt.

One thing I think would be a great idea is to change the youth season and open it up to 12-13 year olds and they could only hunt the youth season and maybe just doe only if the state would implement something like that I would not make the out of state trip with my son when he is 12.

I would really like to hear peoples input on this. I know some people have strong opinions about youth seasons and could be an interesting debate.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I personally do not like the idea of young jumpy kids in the forest who will shoot anything that moves. 14 is plenty young enough in my opinion.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

In ND the 1st year youth hunt, the child must be accompanied by a gaurdian and have completed hunters safety education.

This year I will be taking my youngest son out for his first official deer hunt, for years past he has been on every seasons deer hunt and is quite excited to have the opportunity to harvest his own deer. Our plans are to videotape the action as we will be perched within a stack of round bales as the deer come out to graze in the early evening. My son will not be jumpy or shooting at anything that moves, he has been an avid marksman at the range and hunting birds with me for many years.

Then during normal season both sons will be hunting with me this year !!! This year will be my older son's 3rd deer hunt since he came of age to hunt.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Mossy I did not mean to imply that all kids will act as such, but there will be such incidents given a younger child with less common sense.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

M_T - We will be hunting 3A2 the weekend of Sept, 17th. Just a heads up in case the lead starts flying !!! Hopefully not, we have been working at the range on a one shot, one kill method.

I can not believe I am sitting here at work on a Friday of a holiday weekend and all I can think about is doves, deer and walleye. Oh well, here's to a long weekend :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MOSSBACK

The youth season is something I and friends have been debating for a few years. I see they have been debating it at Outfitter Buddy also. Some of the thoughts I have, but have not completely decided yet are: Like you mentioned, should the youth season be a doe season only? I think about that because so many fathers/mothers must get that buck for their son/daughter at any cost. That cost sometimes includes them stepping over the line a little. The conquest for Mr. Big sometimes doesn't set the best example for a young hunter. Second a buck for a first deer causes more excitement than a young hunter can handle safely. Maybe we should take that big buck pressure off our youth, and concentrate instead on teaching them to enjoy the sport itself. Young hunters want to impress parents, siblings, friends, and a doe license would take a lot of the pressure that a young first time hunter is subjected to. With a doe only license I think the age limit could be dropped to 12 like they have in Montana. The object here isn't to take anything away from out youth, but rather to give them a more relaxed hunt that possibly would make the hunt itself more rewarding. What does everyone else think of this? Also, this may take some pressure of mom and dad too. They think they have to find their young hunter a wall hanger or they will be disappointed.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

There shouldn't be a minimum age, the parent should decide and should be right next to the child, and be held responsible for the childs activities.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

If an ancy 8 year old shoots a rustling bush, and kills someone, there is no amount of fines that can be paid to make up for it.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I believe if an adult shoots a rustling bush, and kills someone, there is no amount of fines that can be paid to make up for it either. Both scenario's are equivalent and neither is better than the other. It all boils down to common sense. I have met many teenagers that have shown twice the amount of common sense over their parents. So age really doesn't prove the amount of safe hunting practices a person will display.

As I and others on this topic have said, we accompany our children on their youth hunt (It's the law). A majority safe hunting has alot to do with how we have been originally shown to hunt, most cases this is from parents or family members.

Have to start sometime, ussually the earlier is better. Let's keep hunting and fishing safe in this country, and most of all, lets get and keep our children interested and involved.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

So what does everyone think about a doe only season, and the reasoning that I outlined in my last post?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> So what does everyone think about a doe only season, and the reasoning that I outlined in my last post?


A couple of years ago when my son was 14 I told him it was his decision whether he took a buck or doe. Well, because some of his friends had been out the year before and had shot bucks, he felt that he wanted to hold out for a buck too, ended up not getting a deer. I think that making it a doe only season would be a good idea, would take some of the inevitable competition out of the picture and make it more likely that they would be successful.

huntin1


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

The first deer I shot was a doe, I was 14 using a single shot 410 with slug. It was so small I was able to drag it with me to the end of the walk, actually I was so proud I couldn't leave it and come back later. There were no youth seasons then. Worked for me. 8)

I think no matter what you get for your first deer it will always be a great memory.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I took my kids deer hunting when they so little that I had to build a blind with a rest so they could support the end of the rifle. The blind also allowed them to get away with moving around inside and not spooking deer. they had fun and I was right next to them so they had no chance of harming anyone. My son would not shoot does or even an 8 point buck because he sees the ones I have on the wall and thinks they have to be atleast that big. I tried to convince him that those deer represented years of sitting in a tree stand but he wouldn't hear it. So I shot the does and the 8 pointer. I still shoot does and I think that if parents would do so more often it would reduce the stigma that kids have about it. Next week is opening of Bow down here and if a big doe comes by without fawns she better be lucky.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

My OP is this. First, as Buckseye said, there was no youth season when he or I were young, and we both shot our first deer at 14 during the regular gun season like everyone else. :beer: So, we don't need a "youth Seeason" in the first place.

But if they must run a youth season, then It should be DOE ONLY..... I mean come on..... If the original purpose is to recruit youth in the outdoors.......the outdoor experience is what counts right???? No Bucks should be taken until November...............


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Let the kids shoot whatever they want. They restricted the mule deer tags to a certain amount, which was absolutely necessary. Anyhow, I got to hunt the first ever youth season. It was awesome.

Anybody who hunts during the regular season knows how cut throat it can be. Army's of orange stomping out everything in sight. Kids shouldn't have to contend with 100's of hunters. Your first experience should be a great one.

Like I said, I got to hunt the first ever youth season. I'm still hooked. So I can base my opinion on the experience I gained. There wan't hardly any other hunters around. Just the way it should always be. This is only my OPINION, the youth season is PERFECT. Unadulterated fun and excitement.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

HeadHunter my sister is going out for the youh season. She wants to shoot a nice buck and thats fine with me. Only concern i have with youth season is I think that some dad's are pulling the trigger.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm disabled and want a special season too, it could be at the end of August so we wouldn't interfere with the youth season. How's that sound??? Them youngsters are healthy and full of energy, they should have to hunt with the adults to kick up the deer for us.

I remember 10 mile days when we were kids (rain, snow or shine), all of us kids with adults mixed in, we would walk and walk and walk. There wasn't near as many deer in them days though. We had one kid who got lost at the same place every year, you could depend on it, what ever way you seen him walking you just went the other way and you would be OK. That was a great part of the hunt, getting into the woods and such without an adult holding your hand and making decisions for you, that was exciting. 8)


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> If an ancy 8 year old shoots a rustling bush, and kills someone, there is no amount of fines that can be paid to make up for it.


Hopefully the parent or guardian will be smart enough to tell the child not to shoot in there. The responsibility relies on the guardian. Maybe we shoud worry about the people taking the children out there and not the children themselves, for it is a learning experience for them while they are out there! It's not the 8 year old that we are worried about. It's the person teaching them how to hunt, that needs to be extra careful of what's going on around them!


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Times change. Look at how many deer hunters there are now. Where I sometimes hunt, it isn't uncommon to see 100 orange shirts in a 2 square mile area during opener.

Errant bullets make a wierd noise when they fly in your vicinity. Ask Chris Hustad why he doesn't deer hunt.

They also have a early youth waterfowl opener. Is that a bad idea too. In my OPINION, I think youth hunters should get the first crack.

I have to wait just like everybody else, it doesn't bother me one iota. Let the kids have their fun.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Brad is right, it is all about the kids, always should be. We all know the excitement of the first years of deer hunting and how it is those first years that get you started in making it a tradition with friends and family. Keep the tradition going and our kids will do the same.

On my oldest sons youth hunt 3 seasons ago, he was dead set on a nice buck. On the first day when we saw a 175 yard, still, side shot on a doe and he decided to give that a crack. One (safe) shot, dropping it for a clean kill. He was ecstatic and I was the proudest any father could be. I knew our time at the shooting range hadn't been wasted. The next season he harvested his 1st buck which brought even more excitement.

Now this year my youngest has his sights set on a nice buck for his youth season, but I have told him there is nothing wrong with a doe. We are more after the fun of the hunt and we are pretty much meat hunters, horns are just a bonus !!!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

*headhunter *- "No Bucks should be taken until November..............."

Are you against bucks being taken during bow hunting season?

Do you bow hunt?

My intentions are not to start anything here, I have alot of respect for what you post and this comment surprised me from you.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm not against it I just don't think they need a special season, to me it would be better to have the real thing right away.

I'm happy for the ones who have gone on these hunts and I have helped some myself, it was alot of fun. Keep it their hunt and it will aways be a great memory.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

> Brad is right, it is all about the kids, always should be. We all know the excitement of the first years of deer hunting and how it is those first years that get you started in making it a tradition with friends and family. Keep the tradition going and our kids will do the same.
> 
> On my oldest sons youth hunt 3 seasons ago, he was dead set on a nice buck. On the first day when we saw a 175 yard, still, side shot on a doe and he decided to give that a crack. One (safe) shot, dropping it for a clean kill. He was ecstatic and I was the proudest any father could be. I knew our time at the shooting range hadn't been wasted. The next season he harvested his 1st buck which brought even more excitement.


Reminds me of my youth season. Great to hear. I just don't think kids should have to deal with all the BS that goes on in the regular season.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Ahh the old youth hunt debate. Since the topic is North dakota I don't see where my input on this one matters much, but,


> I just don't think kids should have to deal with all the BS that goes on in the regular season.


I have to add: This is exactly when the kids should be hunting next to their guardian. To me it sounds like the kids can get a false sense of what it really is like on a regular hunting experience. What's so wrong with a father and son or daughter running into some other hunters and teaching them how to not only approach them but how to interact with the competition?? I know of some fathers who only hunt one weekend a year and that is during the youth hunt. All fine and dandy but what happens when the youth turns 17 and is invited to hunt with buddies over a weekend?? . All of a sudden we have a different scene he or she isn't used to dealing with. I smell trouble, don't you?? I just feel this "youth hunt" has it's pros and cons. Can it be a good idea?? Sure it can in certain ways. But can it cripple them also?? I am not so much against these youth hunts as I will some day do it too, but I just don't like the one weekend a year deal that happens I think quite a bit. Let the youth hunt for free, no problem, but if dad has to get a license you eliminate this "I can hunt for free with the kid weekend" mentality. I guarantee that my son or daughter will be invited to hunt during the pressure if hunting with me is what he or she wants to do. My goal is that they learn the love of the outdoors and to respect others in the swamp or field and can still have fun even if they run across a bad apple out there. Hopefully the good sportsmen out weigh the bad, but even if they don't, running into the good ones out there keep the youth interested for life. 
:beer:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Selfishness sure has a way of rearing it's head when people think someone is getting an advantage at a buck. Some seem to forget that today is not what most of us had for opportunity growing up be it access or parents work schedules etc.

It about retaining and developing new hunters. Nothing more nothing less.

Age 14 I think is fine. I watched some of the canned hunting shows where 8-10 year old kids are out shooting deer. Having the ability to shoot the weapon is one thing. Having the ability to determine whether to shot is not something even 14 year olds always can make. 8 or 10 year olds would be even less.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Almost sounds like the dads? won't give up their own deer hunt to help their own kids during regular deer gun season. Now thats selfish. 

How many kids really get out and participate in the youth season, it sure seems to be a small number around here. But then I live in the country. Who made it so important they bag their first deer that they had to start an early season for them??? 8)


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

It's a once ina lifetime hutn with kids and it allows their guardians to pay FULL attention to teaching them the correct way to do things. Let them shoot what they want.

Again headhunter, you are so damn paranoid that someone might shoot "your" deer.


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

Interesting points on both sides. 
On one point some youth hunters do not have the interaction with other hunters in the field.

Another point is youth hunters that do not participate in the youth hunt get thrown to the wolves in a big party and sometimes they are made to tag deer that they did not shoot.

Last year my nephew hunted during the youth season with high expectations and he ended up taking the second buck he saw, he was thrilled and proud of that buck it was a great hunt. Then when regular season came around he got a second doe tag and hunted with our party and got a taste of the regular season and hunting with groups of people. best of both worlds I quess.

Now, if there was'nt a youth season and I took him hunting with me in Nov. he would have frozen to death sitting with me waiting for a good shot at a deer. He would have hated it and probably been turned off to deer hunting all together. But Instead he had a quality hunt in the youth season and is most likly hooked for life.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I think the youth season is great. I used to coach football and we had many players miss games for the youth season because we as coaches approved of the absense. I think if we really want to protect hunting/fishing/trapping we need to educate the youth and teach them the proper values.

The only problem I have is that I personally know of 2 instances where deer were taken by the person with the youth hunter. I heard the information 2nd hand but it still bothers me.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey Mossback...don't take this seriously but you better watch out, you made your nephew sound like a wuss. I bet he would have been there in Nov. if someone took the same quality time with him in Nov. as they would in Sept.

I'm like you I can plainly see some very valid pros and cons to this subject. 8)


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You guys that are *****ing about the youth seasons should really think. :eyeroll: Let the kids shoot a big buck who cares.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Remi_&_I

The guardian shooting the deer is one of the things that bother me also. Even beyond that some people get a license for a kid with no interest. Who is this for the parent or the kid? I would like the youth season to stay, and the date to stay, but I think I have made my mind up that it should be doe only. People who genuinely want their children to learn to hunt will have no problem with this. I think they should be able to apply for a buck for the general season, and use it for the youth season, but for doe only. If they shoot no doe in the youth season then they can buck hunt the general season. I think this approach would take away the temptations guardians have, and let the youth hunter relax and enjoy the experience itself. My grandchildren will be eligible soon, but I would rather they have a relaxed hunt than feel they must perform for me, parents, friends, or anyone. I think a young hunters first hunt should be a quite appreciative interaction with nature, not an ordeal.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Plainsman

I like the way you think, makes quite a bit of sense.

The only piece I see lacking is the youth choosing to wait till regular season to harvest a buck and losing out on guidance and safety they would receive being one on one with the guardian during the youth season.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The idea that the kid hunting in the regular season wil not be supervised is silly, the vast majority of parents will be more concerned about their kid than shooting a deer. And there is no reason that you can't do both. The few that don't are so stupid that there is no hope that a special season will change things. The doe only thing is fine because it probably does limit those that would game the system. Really ought to make everyone shoot a doe before they are eligible for a buck tag lottery. :wink:


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

buckseye said:


> Hey Mossback...don't take this seriously but you better watch out, you made your nephew sound like a wuss.


He is a wuss! he's a soft city boy and that drives me nuts.

It's my wifes sisters kid so no blood relation to me 

I did spend quality time with him in Nov. and he got his doe.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Plainsman,
I am with you on the doe only youth season. This is an idea that makes quite a bit of sense. I am very irritated when I think about the instances I referred to earlier. I have found that my personal views on sportsmen is cyclical. Sometimes I feel that most of us are good ethical people and sometimes I feel that many (not most) are not the good ethical people I wish we were.

Personally, I only hunt with people that ask permission, hunt property/game legally, and always try to leave a field in better shape than we entered it. After joining this website I have learned many things that hopefully allow me and my future children hunt for years to come. Until joining, I didn't pick up my shells, was known to toss a wrapper out the window, and I'm sure other things that SLOB hunters do. I am chalking it up to being young and dumb, but I now pass my beliefs on to people I hunt with. I will not hunt with or take a person hunting if I know them be SLOB-ish.

I know I got off track on this thread, but just wanted to reinforce ways to keep our sport alive and kep the gates open!


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

The youth season rules plainly state, the guardian cannot carry nor touch a firearm. I believe he/she cannot even carry a bow. If you want to break the law, better be able to take the punishment. Plus, shooting your kids deer has got to make you feel really good about yourself.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Pluses and minuses on both sides of the issue. Personally I have yet to encounter a hunter during the youth season (when I am bowhunting). That said the number of buck that these kids are taking probably doesn't amount to a drop in the bucket and anyone that has a probem with that aspect is probably just jealous. As far as safety issues, deer drives are very predominant in this end of the state. Seems every party has one or two adult hunters that scare me. I personally don't want to put a kid in that atmosphere for both safety and bad influence purposes. As far as who actually shoots the deer there is going to be abuse in either season. There is probably MORE of a likelyhood of somebody else shooting the kids deer during the regular season than the youth. There is a tendency for that to happen when hunting with a group, dispite the fact that "party hunting" is illegal in ND. When it comes to age who is to say what is best. Some kids can handle it at 12 others can't. Dispite how many on this board feel about guidance for their kids many other begining hunters are pretty much "on their own" during the regular season. Overall I think the youth season is a good thing. They didn't have a youth season when I started either but it took me about ten years to unlearn the bad habits I picked up hunting with the regular crowd the first couple of years.


----------



## pheasantslayer (May 13, 2004)

Why should we inhibit the opportunity for a youth shooter to bag a nice buck for his first deer. Generally the deer are a lot stupider this time of year and it is ten times easier for a beginning hunter to get a decent broadside shot, not a running one during the regular deer season when all the hunters have them screwed up. Who cares if they shoot a buck you have been watching, go find another one there are always bigger ones out there. All I would have to say is good for him and i hope he gets a bigger one next year.


----------



## Simple (Oct 6, 2004)

I can see both sides of this issue.

On one hand, it would be nice if they could shoot whatever deer they choose so they are more likely to bag a deer.

On the other hand, it would be nice to both make them wait for the right deer (ie a doe). This also would help ND harvest some of the extra does we need to harvest.

I do not have any children but I am part of the big brother program and I working with my little brother. He will be 13 in a couple weeks but he is still not mature enough to handle deer hunting. Maybe in a year or two I could take him duck hunting so I think each child is different and should not be pushed.

My best thought is to lower the age to 12 and make it an "apply for license", ie doe or buck just like the rest of us, season and then let the child participate in it until they are 15 or 16. This will really make it "father and son" time and get the children hooked on the outdoors.

My $.02 on the subject


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

14 is young enough and does only. There are 2ooo tags left right now in 2F1 alone


----------

